# Vždyť jsme ještě nikde nebyli



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

This is from a dialogue from my book, the characters are two British siblings visiting Czech Republic and two Czech siblings that they know:

"Sharon: - Nemohli bychom si jít někam sednout? Bolí mě nohy a mám žížeň. 

Štěpán: - *Vždyť jsme ještě nikde nebyli, nejdřív jsme vám chtěli ukázat Hrad a pak teprve se někde zastavit na občerstvení.* Nemůžeš počkat?"As for the bold part, may I translate it like this:

But we haven't been anywhere, earlier we wanted to show you the Castle and so on when one wanted to stop for snack.

My main doubts were that _ještě_ and the _teprve se někde zastavit_. Why not _zastavil_?

Děkuji moc!


----------



## Emys

I'm not expert, but couldn't it be?
But we haven't been anywhere seen/visited nothing yet, earlier first(ly) we wanted to show you the Castle and so on when then/later on one wanted to stop somewhere for snack.
Don't know how to express better "teprve" may be someone else.
bye


----------



## winpoj

...and only then...


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:
			
		

> My main doubts were that ještě and the teprve se někde zastavit. Why not zastavil?


You have to use the infinitive because it expands the verb *chtít*. Both the infinitives share one *chtít*, but you can eventually repeat it:

…jsme chtěli (…) ukázat (…) a (…) zastavit se…
   ↓
…chtěli jsme ukázat a chtěli jsme se zastavit…

In English I would use rather this word order:

…we wanted first to show you the (Prague) Castle, and only then to stop somewhere for refreshments.


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you very much for explanations!

When I've read the text I thought that the "zastavit" was about Sharon, so that Štěpán and his sister wanted to show Sharon and her brother the Castle, but Sharon complained and asked to stop for snack/refreshments.. Now it is clear!

Werrr, I liked that arrow  

*Wondering if my Czech is going to be good enough when I visit the Castle


----------

